# Starter Pistol heads up



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

This maybe should be moved to product review, but I just received my Traditions 209 starter pistol, and I'm very impressed.

It's a five shot 209 pistol with a swing out cyclinder which has a mechanism to eject the spent primers.

It's a double shot pistol, which means you don't have to cock it to fire, which means you can also fire it twice for more attention on long marks.

It's built like a tank, had a plastic grip and the cylinder snaps into locking place like a NEF. (and unlike the cheap 209 pistols which don't leading to too many misfires). it comes with it's own case and cleaning rod.

Best part was the price, which was only $59 bucks before shipping.

Found it on Froogle (part of Google, hit the "more" button on the right of the opening page). 

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?

q=Starter+pistols&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle&lmode=online&sa=N&lnk=next&start=90

Delivery was timely also.

Tim


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

See if you still hold that opinion after a couple of months of use... Mine sure didn't.

The materials are soft and are either cast or stamped.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim,

Same here - I managed to get my hands on 2 Days End pistols and my husband is going to pitch the other 209 in a pond just cause it sucks! 

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine lasted about 6 months and the insides fell apart...


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Well, good to know. 

Thanks for the heads up and I'll keep everybody advised as to the durability of this one


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Traditions pistol and it has lasted for about a year. One of my partners has one and it lasted about 6 months. Having said all that I have a Day's End and two NEF'.22's. Over the years we have owned and used a variety of blank pistols from the Iver Johnson to the older H and R later to be known as NEF. We have had some conversions .22 blanks to primers and some alterations from firearms to blank pistols.

What we have learned over the years is EVERYONE in the group uses thier own pistol! When you have "strong men/women types" they force everything, fire it single action and force the hammer back, it breaks!
The timing is forced (timing being the revolver cylinder turning) the pistol won't index, force again created it. They are dopped exposed to the elements, cylinders put in backwards, pins jammed etc, etc. 

Again EVERYONE BRING THIER OWN. When you leave the field your pistol comes with you! In the long run it will save wear/tear and replacement.
On the plus side the Traditions people replaced his pistol no questions asked. Of course there is "junk " in any product. At $59. I figure you can't go wrong. Just my two cents.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

They are junk. I have seen 3 break down in the last year.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been using my traditions 209 primer postol for about 1 1/2 years and have had no problems at all it is nice and heavy and worked for us

it does work better as a double action 

David Jansma


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

I have parts available when you need them, just not sure which parts are good since the pistol was a big DUD from the beginning.


----------

